# Athearn genesis aba set REALLLLY slow?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

we got some f7's and they seem to run fine, but the top speed is less than my little switcher. and its pretty slow. 

any ideas?

Tried factory resets...

this isnt just one but all three from the A-B-A set.

are they supposed to be slow?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That’s really strange, most locos run too fast out of the box. Perhaps try applying 9 volt battery straight to the motor and see if it spools up to speed, or unplug the decoder and run it on DC. You’ve done a decoder reset so that seems to eliminate the decoder.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There is a CV setting for top speed. If these are used locos someone may have backed them down a bit, maybe to speed match.


I guess your reset would undo that.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Assuming the decoders are Tsunamis,I'd try this:

CV29=50 to enable the speed table
CV25=16 for linear acceleration
CV67=1 minimum speed
CV94=255 maximum speed

If the speed doesn't increase,the problem is likely gearing,not a decoder setting issue.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those CV settings can be the problem.

But also, even new locos could have been on
the shelf a long time. The lube in the trucks
could have gelled thus slowing the motor. If 
resetting the CVs as suggested doesn't do it
you may have to clean up the trucks and relube.

You might check the wheel gauge also. If not
correct the flanges could bind against the rails.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I tried resetting cv's, but nothing seems to have changed much...

i might have suspect ed the gearing but ll three run exactly the same speed.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds to me like you might have a broken drive shaft to one of the trucks.
When you're running it look real close at the wheels of each truck to see if in fact they are all turning.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Three identical locos that achieve similar speeds pretty much tells it all...they're slower by design wich isn't necessarily a bad thing.Like it's been said,most model engines are too fast out of the box wich in some cases makes them poor performer at slower speeds.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

well I've done all the messing about i care to do with these things. I guess they are just slow. Not a terrible thing. I guess they'll pull some coal. the super cheif'll be doing laps around it anyways.


----------

